# clean teeth in an older lab?



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

If the teeth are bad enough, I might consider doing it. Our 10-1/2-year-old GSD has always had her teeth brushed several times a week and she gets marrow bones every couple of weeks and she has great teeth, especially for her age. She has never had to have her teeth cleaned by the vet. If her teeth aren't too bad and don't have a huge amount of tartar and plaque buildup, I'd say that you could probably just brush them yourself with a good enzymatic toothpaste and do it at least 3-4 times a week for maintenance. I have gotten into the routine of brushing Tucker's teeth every other day, sometimes more.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You could trythe Petzlife Oral Care gel or spray. We've had good results with it. You can read about it here ... http://www.petzlife.com/ Maybe compare prices on amazon too.


----------



## Amerz (Nov 23, 2009)

They should do a panel on her to determine if it is safe for her to be anesthetized. Anesthesia is actually very safe, and as long as they do the proper screening on her beforehand and determine she is healthy enough to handle it, I wouldn't doubt that she would be just fine. 

We give raw marrow bones once a week to keep his teeth nice and clean. He has never had a professional cleaning, and the vet says his teeth look great.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

My Dream (yellow Lab) had a dental done just before her 12th birthday - she had an abscess so it had to be done. Poor Dream has been under anesthesia so many times it was quite frightening for us. My Vet was great about it... allowed me in the room with her while he put her under... and also in recovery while she woke up - we got to take her home as soon as she could lift her head and swallow.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You should NOT have to clean a dog's teeth yearly. I never ever get it done. I've never had to. Raw, meaty bones. Cheap and easy! My 12 year old dog's teeth are pearly white and gorgeous, and his gums are healthy and totally disease free.


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks guys for the input.....we had Nugget's teeth done thursday & all went well. We dropped her off at 9am, got shopping done & picked her up just after 2pm. She slept most of the day but is back together now & actually "trotted" a bit today! She's feeling better already! And, those teeth & breath are soooooo worth it!!


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Try the strawberry routine. I found that simply putting strawberry crushed on a tooth brush does even better than having them just eat one. You can also rub it on the teeth- the back especially. Within a few days, you can take your finger nail and it gently the plague, tarter flacks off. 
As long as the teeth are not damaged, or a bad tooth, this is a much better alternative than putting an older dog under sedation. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=1014665#post1014665


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito doesn't LIKE strawberries. Go figure. It's one of very, very few things he won't eat.


----------

